
Show HN: A free self-enforcing standard deal for freelancers and their clients - tollie93
http://freelancerprotocol.com/?source=hn
======
onreact
Fantastic idea. I'm not sure it will work for all kinds of industries, work or
tasks though.

It seems it's made for programmers as of now. What about writers? They don't
have a demo.

~~~
tollie93
It's true the format is best for software right now. I actually hadn't thought
of writing! Maybe the equivalent would be 20% of the piece or smth?

~~~
onreact
I think something like an headline idea and summary, outline, first draft
would be the equivalent of 20%/40/80%.

------
sharemywin
How do you plan to make money with this? I understand free tiers. I even
understand free early access.

~~~
tollie93
well it's free for freelancers and clients who already know each other, and i
take a fee to match together those who don't!

------
Madeindjs
Why not just share simple checklists? Is it really need a SAAS product for
this?

